# Can you mix baby formula with dog food?



## Troy (Jun 29, 2011)

I have a bunch of containers of powdered baby formula someone gave us that we never used. My wife goes nuts when I throw things away, especially food. Since the formula is so nutritional, would it hurt to mix a cup or so in my beagles dry food? Mine eat people scraps all the time and I would think the formula would add nutrtional value to the dry food? Anyone know for sure?


----------



## jessicay (Jun 29, 2011)

My mother in law works at a peds and they can not give parents formula out of date. They are suppose to throw it away.  She brings it home and puts it on her dogs food and they love it. I don't think it will hurt them but if you notice a difference in your dog after a few feeding than stop. She has been doing this for years. They are all fat healthy dogs.


----------

